#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-01
<ara> good morning :)
<jpds> ara: \o/ morning
<ara> jpds: hey!
<jpds> No videos of your karaokes have surfaced (yet).
<jpds> Hmm: http://www.youtube.com/user/boredandblogging
<ara> eeejay: hey! how was your trip back?
<eeejay> hey ara :)
<eeejay> ara: good, back in israel, packing, working, saying goodbye to everyone.
<ara> hey eeejay :)
<ara> eeejay: when are you leaving to US?
<eeejay> ara: early thursday morning
<ara> eeejay: wow, lots of travelling ;-)
<eeejay> ara: yup :)
<ara> eeejay: I am working on the pidgin branch, creating a common API for buddy and modifying the scripts
<eeejay> ara: excellent! you know what i am thinking?
<ara> eeejay: I hope to be able to commit something working later today
<ara> eeejay: what are you thinking?
 * ara is scared now
<eeejay> ara: at uds i sat in IM session, and there is a decision to replace pidgin with empathy in karmic :)
<eeejay> ara: and a good reason to be scared
<ara> eeejay: hehehee
<ara> eeejay: yes, I saw that decision as well
<eeejay> ara: the good news is that we have the buddy code, which was the harder part
<ara> eeejay: That's why I think this is the last thing I am going to work with pidgin by now
<ara> eeejay: once the buddy api is working, bye, bye pidgin :D
<ara> eeejay: also, it is very likely that banshee is going to replace rhythmbox in karmic
<eeejay> ara: right. and more file moving.. we will move the buddy stuff out of pidgin to somewhere more general i guess?
<eeejay> ara: hah, lucky we don't have a rhythmbox script, do we?
<ara> eeejay: yes, to buddy.py and out of pidgin, I guess
<ara> eeejay: yes :D
<ara> eeejay: but yes, empathy automation is going to be more or less trivial, the worse part of these scripts is dealing with xmpp, msn, etc. libraries
<ara> eeejay: and that's working (more or less.. .:P)
<eeejay> ara: yeah, empathy uses telepathy, which is a solid and active upstream project, they might have some good unit tests on the actual transports that could be useful
 * eeejay looks
<eeejay> ara: interesting, i just learned that python-twisted has packages for all these protocols
<eeejay> python-twisted-words
<eeejay> hm, i guess next time.
<ara> eeejay: :D
<eeejay> ara: xmpp/msn/icq/aim/icq
<eeejay> er, irc
<ara> eeejay: running your suite as
<ara> PYTHON_PATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-desktop-test -f pidgin/pidgin_messaging.xml
<ara> should be enough to get the paths correctly, shouldn't it?
<eeejay> yeah
<eeejay> ara: and we need to fix the paths thing too
<ara> eeejay: I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/185544/
 * eeejay tries
<eeejay> ara: PYTHONPATH, not PYTHON_PATH :)
<ara> eeejay: hehehe
<ara> :D
<eeejay> hi schwuksy
<eeejay> schwuk: aren't you on holiday today?
<eeejay> schwuk: could i peak at your checkbox/udt branch for inspiration?
<eeejay> headed out for a bit
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> hey dudes!
<fader_> cr3: I guess the Spaniards let you out of the country after all?  We had bets on you causing an international incident and getting arrested.
<cr3> fader_: I had to bribe them with the netbooks manjo gave me, which turns out well because that means less work for me
<fader_> Everybody wins!
<eeejay> hello, clowns
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-02
<ara> morning :-)
<eeejay> howdy ara
<ara> morning eeejay
<eeejay> ara: i didn't understand the Buddy derivative thing, but it doesn't really matter
<ara> eeejay: ok :)
<eeejay> ara: ok, i get it now :)
<eeejay> ara: here is what i am thinking about, specifically
<eeejay> ara: http://paste2.org/p/242046
<ara> eeejay: looks nice! a solution in between ;-) very diplomatic
<ara> morning jcollado
<eeejay> ara: thanks :)
<eeejay> morning jcollado
<MDMonster_> hello everone
<MDMonster_> *everyone
<eeejay> ara?
<ara> hey eeejay
<eeejay> hi ara. i am about to push a bunch of changes
<ara> eeejay: cool
<eeejay> ara: I almost got the MSN suite working too..
<ara> eeejay: hehehe
<ara> eeejay: almost¿?
<eeejay> ara: it was my first attempt!
<ara> eeejay: wow!
<eeejay> pushed
<ara> eeejay: cool, thanks! I will continue tomorrow with the msn suite
<ara> eeejay: ta!
<eeejay> ara: ta ta. the notify suite will need an update, too
<ara> eeejay: ok, I will have a look as well
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-03
<ara> eeejay: xmpp fails to run for me
<ara> eeejay: this is the error I get when trying to connect the buddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187222/
<eeejay> ara: looks bad
<eeejay> ara: i'll msg you some credentials to try with
<ara> eeejay: yes, because it looks like an internal xmpp error
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-04
<ara> good morning!
 * MaWaLe is away: brb
 * MaWaLe is back (gone 00:01:34)
<tsunamii> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-05
<bcurtiswx> can someone here test bug #384098.. (Kubuntu Karmic AMD64) ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384098 in openoffice.org "Some tables will not display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384098
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-07
<ara> good morning all!
<alourie|work> hello
<ara> alourie|work, morning
<alourie|work> hi ara
<bytesoup> Hi, anyone on the channel this morning?
<ara> bytesoup, morning
<bytesoup> hi
<bytesoup> ok I wanted to ask about the ISO testing of kubuntu
<bytesoup> I downloaded a ISO image from the "current" area for the i386 and amd64 desktop
<bytesoup> but the iso test tracker points to a version that doesnt exist, is it ok to use the "current" images?
<davmor2> morning all
<bytesoup> hi davmor
<bytesoup> i need to ask this question again: the iso tracket test case im looking at points to a iso build that doesnt exist
<bytesoup> im testing the ISO for kubuntu 10.10 desktop
<bytesoup> for i386 and amd64, can i simply use the "current" builds?
<davmor2> bytesoup: right the tracker only lists iso's relevant to testing for release stages in this case alpha 1 you can test away on any iso you just can't use the tracker to add your findings
<bytesoup> davmor2: thats the thing the tracker has some tests outstanding i want to help on but it points to a build that doesnt exist
<bytesoup> heres the tracker
<bytesoup> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4221/50
<davmor2> bytesoup: yeah they are now gone unfortunately you can test them for sanity's sake then have a word with ara as to where to put the results
<bytesoup> davmor2: i found a problem on the i386 desktop on one machine im testing. whats a good way of uploading results if you dont have a desktop environment? simply FTP log files somewhere and then report the bug on another machine?
<bytesoup> it seems all the iso images referenced on this page http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ are expired?
<davmor2> bytesoup: yeah they only keep the isos for so many days before they get rid of them to make room for the new ones
<bytesoup> davmor2: so i must have missed the boat on this phase?
<davmor2> yes it's normally a day or 2 before the release comes out
<bytesoup> davmor2: if I have a general question on ISO testing, is there a mailing list other than the ubuntu-uk one?
<davmor2> bytesoup: yes there is the ubuntu-qa one
<bytesoup> thanks :)
<davmor2> bytesoup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke you might want to look at this page as a way to log results that are on dailies rather than tracker results
<bytesoup> davmor2: thanks
<SpamapS> I'm testing the 20100601.1 server CD and the LAMP install doesn't install a mysql commandline client .. does anybody know off the top of their head what package I should report a bug against?
<fader_> davmor2: ^^ any idea?
<fader_> SpamapS: If davmor2 doesn't have a better idea, I'd say just file it against ubuntu-server itself and it will get moved to the right place
<davmor2> SpamapS: 2 seconds I'll go and check
<charlie-tca> does it work with the latest image?
<fader_> Heh, I knew he'd be the right dude :)
<davmor2> SpamapS: you might want to check that there is a mysql package on the cd also.
<davmor2> SpamapS: tasksel is the package that should call all the parts
<zul> SpamapS: mysql-5.1
<SpamapS> zul: thanks :)
<zul> SpamapS np
<SpamapS> zul: so at this point, should I just /join #ubuntu-*  ?
<zul> SpamapS: not really
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-08
<ara> morning all!
<Faran> Hey everyone, just updated the "how to get involved" section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing . my first edit on the wiki . let me know what you think
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-09
<alourie> good morning
<ara> morning alourie
<alourie> hi ara
<alourie> ara: what "other" issues with the site were you talking about? The ones I might take a look at?
<alourie> oh, and btw: are there plans to update it to PHP5.3 and drupal 6/7 ?
<ara> alourie, to your second question, no, no plans yet
<ara> alourie, to your first question, let me check
<ara> alourie, these are some on the pile:
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/291089
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291089 in ubuntu-qa-website "[iso.qa] "Not complete" filter " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/507950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507950 in ubuntu-qa-website "iso tracker should indicate some how that tests are under way on the topmost screen (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Low,New]
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/436450
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436450 in ubuntu-qa-website "iso.qa. needs a working admin interface (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ara> the third one is more complex, but the two before should be an easy way to start
<alourie> ara: great, let me take a look
<alourie> ara: btw, the update to php5.3 as I can see it off my head means updating ereg* functions to preg* functions.
<alourie> which should be solvable by simple sed
<alourie> or sort of
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<alourie|work> ara: I installed the site on another computer. What would be the reason that I don't see filters on the site? Just a list of editions...
<alourie|work> something isn't right...
<ara> alourie|work, mmm, shouldn't change, any other difference between your two installations
<ara> ?
<alourie|work> ara: nope, at least I don't think so.
<ara> alourie|work, can I see a screenshot?
<alourie|work> sure
<alourie> ara: http://img704.imageshack.us/i/qatracker.png/
<ara> alourie, you have to update qawebsite_site to point to localhost
<alourie|work> I believe I did, but hold on
<ara> update qawebsite_site set subdomain = 'localhost' where id = 1;
<alourie|work> yep
<alourie|work> ara: I have an "aha!" moment :-)
<ara> alourie|work, what happened?
<alourie|work> it should be subdomain="<IP>", so if using locally - then "local", in my case - just an IP, as I access the site from another computer :-)
<fader_> We're having a QA team meeting in #ubuntu-quality in ~10 minutes.  Please join in and participate!
<cjohnston> stgraber: ping
<waxx> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with some pointers on installing ubuntu on my laptop
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-10
<charlie-tca> Is anyone aware? no alternate images today and the desktop images are two days old?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: probably issues with X
<davmor2> charlie-tca: there is a new X being rolled and drivers need to be rebuilt and stuff so that might be the hold up
<charlie-tca> I see.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/maverick/ubuntu/20100610/livecd-20100610-i386.out right at the bottom
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<davmor2> charlie-tca: although alternate doesn't report an issue on it's report I'm assuming it's the same fault though
<charlie-tca> agreed. My alternate report showed the xserver-xorg-core problem
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> sorry, my livefs report showed it.
<charlie-tca> alternates were missing yesterday, too
<cjohnston> marjo / stgraber ping
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-06
<primes2h> jibel: ping
<jibel> primes2h, pong
<primes2h> hello jibel, how are you?
<jibel> primes2h, I'm good, and you ?
<primes2h> jibel: fine, thanks. :-)
<jibel> primes2h, I enabled OO a1, you must have been notified.
<primes2h> jibel: yes, thank you! What about http://releases.ubuntu.com ?
<primes2h> do you think it's a mirroring issue?
<jibel> primes2h, idk, I'm looking at it.
<primes2h> jibel: derivatives are not published as well, btw.
<jibel> kubuntu is there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/oneiric/alpha-1/
<jibel> xubuntu as well http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/alpha-1/
<primes2h> jibel: I mean this site  http://releases.ubuntu.com
<primes2h> jibel: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<primes2h> jibel: xubuntu is even not present
<jibel> primes2h, right for kubuntu but not all the derivatives are published to releases.u.c
<primes2h> jibel: ah , ok.
<jibel> primes2h, only beta and releases are on releases.u.c otherwise it's on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-1/
<jibel> that will make the mapping algorithm of the tracker a bit trickier. I'll add a notice for the moment
<primes2h> jibel: d'oh
<jibel> primes2h, noticed added. one more detail learned today :-)
<primes2h> jibel: ok, thank you. eh eh :-)
<primes2h> jibel: I'll have a look to provide a patch about this for the LT
<jibel> primes2h, we should move this code to a stored procedure as I did for the iso tracker. That's easier to manage on my side.
<jibel> primes2h, and we have more flexibility
<primes2h> jibel: sure!
<letozaf_> Hello can someone help me with testing of Oneiric on my laptop ?
<letozaf_> the image I downloaded doesn't even start
<letozaf_> sorry boot
<charlie-tca> which image is it?
<charlie-tca> Today's images boot, it might be a bad burn
<letozaf_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<charlie-tca> oops
<letozaf_> I downloaded it twice
<letozaf_> and created the usb key 3 times
<letozaf_> with zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<letozaf_> I get this message before boot:
<letozaf_> vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image
<charlie-tca> something wrong with burn, then. The only issues reported when we released were a crash on boot on some systems - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Desktop%20installer%20sometimes%20crashes%20on%20startup
<charlie-tca> Is that a USB image?
<letozaf_> I created a bootable usb key from the image using startup disk creator
<davmor2> letozaf_: that's not oneiric.
<charlie-tca> that's probably something to do with the usb image, then.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: that is 10.04.2 so lucid s .2
<letozaf_> oh! sorry...
<charlie-tca> right, which is the release notes I referenced
<charlie-tca> letozaf_: Is the computer 64bit?
<letozaf_> yes
<charlie-tca> It is telling you the image is not 32bit?
<letozaf_> yes I felt a bit silly and checked twice
<charlie-tca> I would try the 32bit image and see what it does?
<letozaf_> ok
<charlie-tca> but, you do know we are not testing lucid images now, right?
<letozaf_> but I'm sure it's a 64 bit
<letozaf_> yes
<letozaf_> I think I got the wrong link
<letozaf_> sorry again I'll check again
<charlie-tca> no problem
<letozaf_> thank you
<charlie-tca> the current images are at
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<letozaf_> yes thank you I clicked a link in a mail, and got it wrong sorry
<letozaf_> I'll retry over again
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Good luck testing, and have fun!
<letozaf_> thank you :)
<davmor2> letozaf_: have fun
<letozaf_> thanks :)
<jibel> charlie-tca, to late but it is bug 645818 . If you meet letozaf again, the workaround is to enter 'live' at the boot prompt
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Fedora) (and 5 other projects) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot (affects: 84) (dups: 5) (heat: 286)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<charlie-tca> thanks, jibel
<charlie-tca> I forgot that one.
<charlie-tca> but he wanted to test oneiric instead of lucid
<jibel> ok, that's the primary bug then :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-07
<yml> Hello is there someone aware of the certification testing program ?
<yml> I am just finish an 2 hours phone call non sense with dell
<yml> where I am trying to buy a certified laptop with ubuntu preinstall
<yml> the result is that they propose a FREE DOS version
<yml> 300 € more expensive than the same config with windows
<yml> the value of windows would be "-300€"
<jpds> Really? I got a price reduction when I ordered my Dell desktop with FreeDOS>
<yml> Close to the technical  reality  but hard to understand
<yml> jpds: why didn't you order one with ubuntu pre installed ?
<jpds> yml: Wasn't offered.
<jpds> yml: Windows/FreeDOS.
<yml> on their web site they say that ubuntu or red hat are available on some location around the world
<yml> but nobody is able to tell me where and how to order it
<yml> in addition on ubuntu certification web site
<yml> I read that this computer has everything working only when it is pre install with dell cd
<yml> But nobody is able to tell me where to get this CD
<jhobbs>  /wg 10
<czajkowski> victorp: ping
<victorp> czajkowski, hi
<czajkowski> victorp: mind If I have a quick pm re emea ?
<victorp> sure
<czajkowski> victorp: can always poke people in here they don't have to be caonnical can be community also :)
<mterry> Is mago (or ldtp) functional in oneiric?  There is an at-spi2 transition it seems, but ldtp is using old at-spi.  I don't know the implications of that
<patrickmw> mterry, you are correct
<patrickmw> until ldtp supports at-spi2 it won't work
<mterry> patrickmw, I'm assuming there's a fix in the pipeline for 11.10.  Is there an 'edge' PPA I can try to get it working today?
<patrickmw> mterry, I am not aware of one, but I recommend asking nagappan if he can provide a temporary solution or patch
<patrickmw> mterry, #ltdp
<mterry> patrickmw, OK, thanks for your help!
<patrickmw> mterry, you bet
<nagappan> patrickmw, LDTPv2 should work with at-spi2
<nagappan> patrickmw, the current packaging in Ubuntu removes any at-spi1 dependency package
<nagappan> patrickmw, I have reported this issue to jibel almost at end of the release
<nagappan> patrickmw, jibel suggested, let us do it for next release
<nagappan> patrickmw, if LDTPv2 doesn't work, I should fix it at the earliest
<patrickmw> nagappan, great, thanks
<nagappan> mterry, is there a VM I can try playing around ?
<nagappan> mterry, maybe let me create it ;-)
<mterry> nagappan, so you are saying that ltdp 2.1.1 in Debian/Ubuntu right now should work with at-spi2 and it's just a packaging bug?
<nagappan> mterry, correct
<mterry> nagappan, awesome, let me test
<nagappan> mterry, I'm interested with the result, please feel free to file any bugs found, let me fix it with high priority :-)
 * mterry has to figure out how to get at-spi to launch in unity
<jibel> mterry, I tested it, but it looks like at-spi2 doesn't /see/ gtk3 apps
<jibel> and accerciser is broken on oneiric
<mterry> jibel, hrm.  I thought that was one of the points of the transition?  :)
<jibel> accerciser failure is bug 790613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 790613 in gnome-python (Debian) (and 1 other project) "accerciser crashed with AttributeError in __main__: 'module' object has no attribute 'PARAM_APP_DATADIR' (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790613
<jibel> looks like a problem with the gnome transition
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-08
<patrickmw> yeah!  found an upstream project with tests... THAT PASS!
<patrickmw> thank you squid3
<marjo> ping bladernr
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-09
<skaet> jibel, patrickmw:  http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/qadashboard/qadashboard.html has a link to desktop automated image testing,  and shows no failures, but when click on link,  there's no real data displayed.  Is this an expected result?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-10
<patrickmw> skaet, I don't think those results have been updated in quite some time.  Is there a particular set of information you are looking for?
<kamusin> I have downloaded the daily oneiric but it seems is broken, at least I pressed enter in login session and kick me to a tty terminal, do you know if there is any report about this issue?
<charlie-tca> You have to use a mouse at this time
<charlie-tca> by clicking on the user name, then entering a password, then choosing a session with the mouse, then clicking login, it works
<charlie-tca> anything else seems to fail for me and send me to the tty
<kamusin> I used my touchpad instead :( , also I noticed lightdm or something has opened all the ttys from F1 to F6
<kamusin> thanks anyway charlie-tca ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-04
<cjohnston> lol.. she has Ambers sweater too
<cjohnston> uggh
<nandersson> Hi, I saw the recording of Thomas Bushnell, Google on UDS. He made a strange remark. He said a reboot cost Google 1M USD - because they are tens of thousands of users and a reboot could take 15 min. This sounds strange. Does anybody know if they run their machines from NFS or something like that on Google???
<zyga> nandersson, maybe it means that it takes 15 minutes to reboot to a state you were in before
<nandersson> zyga, I dont know. He also said "A logout is only half of that". It seemed to me that everyone was connected to the same server via NFS or something like that.
<zyga> nandersson, again, perhaps that's the cost of going back to the all the open applications you are looking at
<PatrickDK> a reboot of what?
<PatrickDK> if a server, could be nfs, or http server, or many other things
<PatrickDK> but that sounds like you don't have a failover server setup, otherwise it would be a max, of a min, not 15
<nandersson> PatrickDK, reboot of the users operating system (Goobuntu). Yeah, 15 min seems like a very long time. That is why I thought they might boot their machines from NFS or something.
<PatrickDK> still doesn't matter, that is what failover is for
<PatrickDK> I do iscsi boot, no local disks, and let that failover if I reboot the server
<nandersson> PatrickDK, Yeah, it could be that Zyga is right. He might refer to boot back to a former state.
<PatrickDK> sounds just completely nuts, if it costs you 1million to reboot, why not have a hot standby? that has got to be cheaper than 1million, for it's life
<zyga> PatrickDK, hot standby on my current desktop state?
<PatrickDK> yes, but if your booting back to a former state, and another server is handling the load
<PatrickDK> how exactly could that add up to 1million?
<zyga> and especially
<zyga> I don't believe they meant servers
<PatrickDK> oh for a user desktop?
<zyga> the talk was about the desktop
<PatrickDK> how does that affect thousands of users?
<nandersson> Yeah, it didnt make any sense to me either. The talk was very interesting though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fu3pT_9nb8o#!
<nandersson> Yeah, it was about the desktop
<nandersson> In the same talk Thomas Busnell made a lot of remarks on Ubuntu Automated Testing, but I wonder - does it make sense for Google to test to compile the source code at all times to see if it breaks, dependencies fail, or what is that purpose? I guess Google would mainly be interested in seeing that the binaries work, and doesnt break any dependencies, that upgrades works, etcetera. Are those functions incorporated in Ubuntu Automated Testing?
<patdk-wk> oh
<patdk-wk> he is talking total
<patdk-wk> 15min per user * thousands of desktops = 1Million cost
<patdk-wk> not 1million per desktop
<patdk-wk> or per reboot
<stgraber> please ignore the new desktop images, they were just a mistake. 20120604.2 is still the one that needs testing
<balloons> stgraber, whew.. :-) I was wondering
<stgraber> balloons: yeah, both slangasek and I were building the same images ;)
<balloons> stgraber, ohh, btw..  i guess we normally kill the dailies off during milestones, but now I can't get my reporting info for last week :-( Guess I need that db access
<stgraber> balloons: I can mark them as "released" if you want, so they show up but are read-only
<balloons> well, I mean, the results are hidden from me and everyone else.. it's an interesting conundrum. I don't want to confuse people
<balloons> i've added it to my notes stgraber.. we'll discuss post-alpha 1
<stgraber> balloons: actually, can you pastebin that script (I don't seem to have it around anymore), I think it should be easy to have it look a the archived milestones too
<balloons> stgraber, d'oh! i'm too scatterbrained today.. lololololol
<balloons> I was thinking it WASN'T in the archived runs
<balloons> hence, my issues with not being able to get at stuff
<balloons> I can pastebin the script anyways, if you'd like.. i started modifying it a bit, and then as we spoke about, decided it would be better to expend efforts towards getting a report into the interface itself
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-05
<trijntje> Should all tests be done with real physical CDs or can I also use a usb disk as installation medium?
<trijntje> eg, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NetBoot only mentions CD
<trijntje> also, the download option gives me a tar.gz, how should I put that on a cd/usb?
<pitti> trijntje: USB image is just fine, and even encouraged
<pitti> trijntje: write it with the usb-creator tool, or anything which can write the image on the raw device
<pitti> trijntje: the descriptions are indeed a bit outdated; from Quantal on we will only have one image which will probably be called "USB" (or perhaps DVD)
<pitti> trijntje: usb/dvd images are .iso; netboot works differently
<pitti> you either need to set up tftp with that tarball, or download mini.iso
<trijntje> but where should I download mini.iso for quantal alpha1, and what should I do with the .tar.gz when I use mini.iso?
<pitti> TBH I've never tried netboot, so I'm afraid I cannnot give reliable information beyond that
<trijntje> pitti: ok thanks, I'll wait around for a bit to see if someone else here knows
<trijntje> pitti: on a 100% unrelated note, if you don't mind, are you aware of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder/+bug/998351
<pitti> trijntje: I've seen it, but haven't had time to look into it yet
<trijntje> pitti: good, I'm sorry to bother you in that case. I'm never sure who gets notified about bugs since launchpad only lists 'maybe notified'
<pitti> no need to be sorry, that's fine :)
<trijntje> thanks, I alway's feel like I'm bothering you with my problems ;)
<jibel> trijntje, the right image for the netboot installation is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu145/images/netboot/mini.iso
<jibel> or http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/20101020ubuntu145/images/netboot/mini.iso for 32bit
<jibel> you don't need the tar.gz
<jibel> The link on the tracker should be fixed
<trijntje> jibel: thanks! Can I do somehting to help fix the link on the tracker?
<jibel> stgraber, ^ for i386 and amd64 is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu145/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz on purpose ?
<jibel> trijntje, that's fine, we'll wait for a confirmation from stgraber
<jibel> trijntje, thanks for pointing it
<trijntje> no problem, I'm glad I can get on with testing now ;)
<jibel> kernel crashed during install on Mac :(
<jibel> and grub failed to install on alternate amd64 in expert mode :( :(
<jibel> stgraber, I fixed the links to mini.iso, I'll revert if that was not a mistake
<jibel> pitti, does it make sense to report bugs about jockey ? it's showing strange devices (USB HID, uas, intel graphics, intel smbus, ...) and fails when I try to activate any of them
<pitti> jibel: not really any more; ubiquity is now using ubuntu-drivers-common, and we try to get rid of it
<pitti> I noticed the same, but didn't bother to debug it any more
<jibel> pitti, ok, thanks
<stgraber> jibel: not sure why we were pointing to netboot.tar.gz but that definitely sounds like a mistake, mini.iso is really the easiest way to test netinstall
<njin> jibel: is amd64 desktop respinning ?
<jibel> njin, yes all images have been respun to grab latest kernel and debian-installer changes
<njin> ok waiting
<jibel> balloons, why did you report the cjk error twice, is there a difference between the 2 bugs ?
<balloons> jibel, I don't believe there is a difference (but I can't read the bug).. and I wanted to take a look at the logs apport would upload from it
<jibel> balloons, ah ok. You can just read the logs from the live session too
<balloons> jibel, open question -- if I find a bug that is a dupe of mine, but I feel my debugging information would be useful, what;s the easiest way to add my stuff to the bug report?
<jibel> without filing a new bug
<jibel> balloons, add a comment and attachments to the master report
<jibel> balloons, did you reproduce 1009052 with another language than Chinese ?
<balloons> ok, but where are the attachments to do so?
<balloons> jibel, yes I used simplified chinese, and chinese.. when the new  images come I can try japanese and korean
<jibel> ah ok, only Chinese then.
<jibel> balloons, any type of attachment that can improve the bug report.
<jibel> for ubiquity, interesting pieces are in /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman and the content of /var/log/installer/*
<balloons> jibel, noted.. thank you
<jibel> balloons, I tried spanish and it passed. It seems to affect only Chinese
 * balloons wonders if other asian languages are affected
<balloons> I guess I can just try one on the old image anyway
<balloons> trying japanese.. then lunch :-)
<jibel> balloons, yes, changes in new build won't affect languages
<balloons> hmm.. it autodetects me as in toyko.. which is wrong, my network is working and showing in ubiquity as active
<balloons> jibel, japanese install fails as well
<trijntje> when testing the netboot image, choosing 'kubuntu' after the install of the minimal system should give a full graphical kubuntu desktop right?
<njin> AFAIK you have to install kubuntu on first
<njin> trijntje:^^
<njin> I want to test Ubuntu amd64 desktop, pull out of the oven or the bugs will be roasted !!!
<stgraber> njin: it's building at the moment, should be published in the next hour
<stgraber> njin: though note that we'll start respinning all the images in 3-4 hours for kernel bugs (affecting amd64 macs and arm)
<stgraber> so we're just doing that batch of builds to try and find a few more bugs we may want fixed before the later rebuild
<njin> ok so I can est a wubi install, just to see if complete
<stgraber> yep, that's always useful
<stgraber> basically anything that wasn't tested at all so far, would be good to test before we rebuild everything
<njin> ok thanks stgraber, ah sandra asks me how you can do more than 900 tests
<stgraber> njin: I do daily upgrade testing of all the flavours :)
<njin> I reply, night and day,
<njin> great stgraber !!
<jibel> trijntje, right, if you select the task kubuntu during a netboot install, you should have a fully working kubuntu desktop after installation
<stgraber> njin: ^ there you go :)
<njin> stgraber, thanks
<njin> uhm, i've to wait ½ hour for wubi to end
<trijntje> jibel, njin: thanks, it looks like I made some mistakes during install so I'm running it again
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-06
<stgraber> and that's it for the rebuilds, just in time for the next wave of rebuilds
<skaet> :)
<astraljava> balloons: When was the membership meeting?
<balloons> astraljava, sorry I see your message now from last night -- what membership meeting?
<patdk-wk> yuk
<patdk-wk> servers iso have issues
<patdk-wk> oh, someone did iscsi already
<patdk-wk> are server installs suppost to have -generic now? instead of -server?
<patdk-wk> guess so
<balloons> patdk-wk, that seems familiar.. let me look
<patdk-wk> according to apt, it is
<patdk-wk> everything is linked to -generic now
 * patdk-wk files bugs
<phillw> balloons: I'm not sure how many have LinkedIn accounts, but this has just landed.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18338956
<balloons> phillw, nice
<balloons> good to know
<phillw> I've alerted lubuntu-user list. But don't really have authority to alert other lists :/
<jibel> can anyone test wubi. Ubuntu failed to install on my system.
<patdk-wk> wubi needs windows?
<balloons> patdk-wk, yes
<balloons> jibel, did I miss a wubi rebuild?
<balloons> it had been tested ok earlier in the week
<balloons> outside of the password accented character issue
<jibel> -queuebot/#ubuntu-testing- ISO Tracker: Ubuntu Wubi amd64 [Quantal Alpha 1] has been updated (20120606)
<jibel> -queuebot/#ubuntu-testing- ISO Tracker: Ubuntu Wubi i386 [Quantal Alpha 1] has been updated (20120606)
<jibel> at 13:47UTC
<njin> I tested it yesterday and it works in win8 ecccept the accent issue
<jibel> there is a new kernel
<njin> this kernel seems has broken my HD
 * balloons is syncing again
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, pong
<balloons> lol, I verbally said 'yes?'
<balloons> you didn't seem to respond, so I typed it
<phillw> soz, was pinged else where... Could you or Kate make a mention in the A1 notes that there is no browser for anyone in ppc builds
<phillw> Julien will make a note in ours, but it is distro independant.
<balloons> phillw, yes indeed I can
<phillw> Thanks, latest news from Julien (about 10 mins ago) is that Ffox has not yet been built for ppc.
<balloons> phillw, I figured as much
<phillw> As long as it is here before feature-freeze :)
<balloons> jibel, not sure if this is a bug -- certainly not a showstopper. However if I install without internet using a non-english language (and not one that is on the cd), I don't get a prompt when I reboot into my install to add my language
<balloons> the interface is of course in english afterwards.. if I go into language selector I see that the language I used is selected, so that seems to be correct
 * balloons checks locale
<balloons> yep locale is set properly
<skaet> phillw, is there a bug number for the ppc browser?
<phillw> skaet: yeah, let me just go through the meeting minutes
<skaet> thanks phillw
 * skaet adding it now so it doesn't get forgotten ;)
<phillw> skaet: http://launchpad.net/bugs/1008975  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=691898 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/987421
<skaet> Thanks phillw.  :)
<phillw> iso-tracker has the 1st one
<phillw> the others are dev "stuff" :D
<phillw> skaet: ping
<skaet> phillw,  yup?
<phillw> The Lubuntu Desktop image for AMD64+mac from 6 June (today) is 709MB,
<phillw> which seems to be 9MB too big to burn to a 700MB CDRW.
<phillw> it seems oversized?
<phillw> I was under the impression we tried to get them 'on size' for milestones?
<skaet> phillw,  on Ubuntu we're switching this release to 800MB USB (and dropping DVD)
<skaet> its up to each flavor to figure out what they want for their images though.
<phillw> he he, a bit late in the day, then :)
<skaet> heh,  its Alpha 1,  about the right time to start to focus on this ;)
<skaet> historically we've released with oversized images right up until beta
<phillw> I'll flag it as a bug, lubuntu iso's do need to be CD sized (old kit etc..)
<skaet> fair enough.   :)
<phillw> skaet: that's okay, then. I'll let the OP know that we aim for CD size by B1 :)
<skaet> phillw,  let me know the bug number,  or feel free to put directly in the TechnicalOverview,  so the direction is clear.
<skaet> (ie.  that you're trying to fit in CD image)
<phillw> I've emailed the comments off :)
<phillw> I *know* lubuntu can be a pain at times, owing to the constraints of the kit it is expected to run on :D
<balloons> yea -- I can do the auto-resize tests now.. I've got a master image to clone and install alongside
<balloons> vm's are much easier to do this specific testing with I think.. that or using a spare drive and dd.. you need a spare drive of some sort
<phillw> balloons: the remote VM's off the server work very well, they just eat bandwidth allowance up when using them as GUI :/
<balloons> phillw, yes.. I was wondering how that was working
<balloons> did you signup for hp cloud? we get 3 months free.. free is free I guess
<balloons> but I had ideas on doing stuff like that
<phillw> people with, say, cable b/band say it is really responsive. They can tell that they are not on their own machine, but it is very usable.
<phillw> as I have 512Kb/s "broad-band" here in the country side, trying to use Virtualisation GUI is, to say the least, painful :/
<astraljava> balloons: So sorry, I was too busy this afternoon. I was regarding to the one where I was asked to write a testimonial.
<balloons> astraljava, ahh! yes
<balloons> the meeting hasn't happened yet
<phillw> balloons: I did forward the message on, but for the small number of people I know, the offer of a part of the 16G version of http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/
<astraljava> balloons: Also, sorry for missing the QA meeting. Things have been rather unfortunate and I have had other engagements and thus have been forced to miss the meeting. I try not to let it happen again.
<phillw> balloons: I did mean to ask how you gotten on :)
<astraljava> balloons: Ok good, I'm on it then, soon. :)
<astraljava> Hi phillw!
<phillw> hi astraljava
<phillw> balloons: you're welcome to have  a play with the lubuntu12.04 one I set up. It runs through our server and does not have its own IP address.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-07
<jamespage> jibel: thanks for raising that bug
<jamespage> if you see any other Java errors like that please sub me to the bugs....
<jibel> jamespage, yw. I will
<jamespage> jibel, ta
<jibel> jamespage, the script is buggy line 46 should be if title.lower() in testcase.title.lower()
<jibel> then you can run it with
<jibel> ./tracker_update_result -ad "Quantal Alpha 1" "Ubuntu Server EC2 EBS (Asia-Pacific-NorthEast) amd64" "User Data" ami-88bd0e89  Passed
<jibel> and it works
<czajkowski>  /c
<smoser> where is 'tracker_update_result' live?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<smoser> jibel, ^
<stgraber> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028694/
<stgraber> smoser: 14:56 < jibel> jamespage, the script is buggy line 46 should be if title.lower() in testcase.title.lower()
<stgraber> smoser: 14:56 < jibel> then you can run it with
<stgraber> smoser: 14:56 < jibel> ./tracker_update_result -ad "Quantal Alpha 1" "Ubuntu Server EC2 EBS (Asia-Pacific-NorthEast) amd64" "User Data" ami-88bd0e89  Passed
<stgraber> smoser: 14:57 < jibel> and it works
<smoser> stgraber, gracias.
<jibel> smoser, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/+junk/qatracker
<smoser> and thank you to you, jibel
<jibel> smoser, you'll need bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/python-qatracker
<jibel> and setup your username and apikey
<smoser> thanks.
<jibel> hggdh, jamespage next step is to add a postbuild action in jenkins to report the result automatically after each run
<balloons> ohh jibel fun script ;-)
<jibel> balloons, definitely faster than clicking on tons of links :)
<balloons> yes, but we could easily change the gui for reporting.. simple API interfaces are nice
<stgraber> jibel, jamespage, balloons: note that because of the whole testcase management redesign that's going on, the get_testcases() API will change slightly for alpha2 and will require you to pass a series or milestone as the first parameter. This will likely break most existing scripts when it lands but I'll poke you again then.
<balloons> stgraber, we need to meet again on that btw.. we missed this tuesday do to iso testing
<stgraber> balloons: yeah, and I have a sprint next week :(
<balloons> stgraber, ouch, when is it?
<balloons> all week?
<stgraber> balloons: virtual sprint, monday to wednesday, so we could reschedule for thursday or friday
<stgraber> balloons: I'll try to get the remaining changes on my list (mostly UI stuff) done tomorrow
<balloons> stgraber, ok.. the first call for testing is happening today using the staging site
<balloons> I had a guniea pig (in addition to me) use it successfully
<stgraber> ok, cool, so that should get us some feedback for the next call then
<balloons> yea.. the biggest piece left UI wise for me is the bug reporting link
<balloons> and perhaps help; but I don't think we mentioned that.. having a big question mark button to point people to help on using the page would be good to get at some point (link is easy, gotta work on the docs)
<stgraber> yeah, once we have a good set of docs we can add a link ;)
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview#Download_the_Alpha_1 has a couple of typos in it. It is refering to precise for kubuntu & lubuntu. Is it okay to edit them ready for release?
<phillw> correction Edubuntu & Lubuntu :)
<balloons> phillw, nice catch!
<phillw> I'll go do it :)
<balloons> skaet, note the above ^^
<balloons> feel free to proofread for other typos phillw
<phillw> balloons: kate gets notified of edits on that page :)
<balloons> lol.. yes, I'm sure she does
<jamespage> jibel: I'd actually prefer to make it part of the ec2 testing software
<skaet> Thanks phillw,  please add any info you have on the features in Lubuntu.
<jamespage> that way is someone runs one by hand manually it can still report to the tracker
<jamespage> stgraber, how are the testcases for ec2 setup now?  I'd like to break them down a bit to match the tests execute in jenkins so its easier to report results.
<stgraber> jamespage: that can certainly happen and will be even easier to manage once we have the testcase management branch merged (before alpha 2)
<phillw> skaet: final decisions on the features have not yet been made. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lubuntu-q-work-items has what is being discussed, but it seems a little unwieldly to include as a link in the A1 release notes?
<stgraber> jamespage: I also remember talking to Ben about maybe reducing the number of products to the number of actual images being built and then have the various zones be testcases instead
<stgraber> jamespage: so that we can add more zones without requiring new products (taking a lot of screen space on the tracker)
<jamespage> stgraber, products == AMI's in this case?
<skaet> phillw,  if you could just summarize the key things that have changed so far betwen precise and this Alpha 1 - that's all that's being looked for right now.
<phillw> okies, I'll have a look through what has been ticked off as done!
<stgraber> jamespage: yes, currently products == AMIs. We were discussing moving to products == whatever we build and then have the AMIs just be an implementation detail, and instead basically have something like "test build 20120607 in amazon eu-west-1", the test result would then contain what AMI was used
<stgraber> jamespage: that'd reduce the number of entries on iso.qa.ubuntu.com by quite a bit and make it much more scalable when adding new providers/zones
<jamespage> stgraber, sounds like it would work
<jamespage> so long as I can index by BUILD and AMI that would work well
<stgraber> I'll probably setup something like that on iso.qa.dev.stgraber.org and then have you, Ben and smoser look at it and see if that would work for you, but that'll have a to wait a couple of weeks...
<balloons> stgraber, can you send me a list of lp usernames for folks who did quantal daily testing (since it's turned off right now, I can't use the site to get it)
<stgraber> balloons: sure
<xdatap1> Hi guys.
<xdatap1> Quantal doesn't build anymore.
<xdatap1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xdatap1>  poppler-data : Breaks: cmap-adobe-japan2 (<= 0+20090930-2)
<xdatap1> is this known?
<stgraber> yes
<xdatap1> ok, no problem
<xdatap1> bye
<skaet> thanks phillw.   ( updates in TechnicalOverview)
<phillw> There's a lot "in the works", A1 is early days for us :)
<skaet> :)
<phillw> skaet: is it too late to update the TechnicalOverview? One of the PPC testers would like to ammend the note regarding the Ffox issue to add that it can be manually installed.
<skaet> phillw,  go ahead,  its at QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1 now though.
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, pong
<phillw> have you got a few minutes for a chat?
<balloons> sure thing
<phillw> I'm a bit puzzled that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1 is sending people to ,in our case, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/alpha-1/ instead of the iso-tracker having  the Alpha1 as milestone release as happened last cycle?
<balloons> phillw, must be a long day for me.. I'm confused :-)
<balloons> can you clarify?
<phillw> he he, I know that feeling.
<phillw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker used to show the milestone and daily images for 12.04
<balloons> k, following you there
<phillw> So, at this stage, A1 would be status 'released' and then the dailies would re-appear as 'testing'?
<balloons> yes, also agree
<phillw> it doesn't :)
<balloons> phillw, it's been an hour since release, I think everyone is taking a breath.. but that is also my expectation
<balloons> it may not change I suppose until tomorrow with the new dailies? I don't think i've ever watched that closely
<phillw> okies, no worries :) Just disn't want to miss up on a potential new tester :P
<phillw> s/disn't/didn't
<balloons> yes, I agree..
<jibel> phillw, reload http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<jibel> feeling better :)
<jibel> ?
<phillw> jibel: yup, but what about the tech notes, in that case?
<balloons> jibel, :-)
<phillw> I know this is a what came 1st .. chicken or egg, but iso-tracker is a better place for people to view what is going on?
<balloons> phillw, lol -- http://www.lastfm.de/passwordsecurity
<jibel> phillw, I don't understand what's wrong with the tech notes, it's linked to the images that have been released
<jibel> doesn't http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/alpha-1/ contains the right images for a1 ?
<phillw> jibel: yes it does. What I meant was rather than have a very long release note, the bugs affecting each iso are noted against them on the tracker.
<Claudinux> hi there, I would like to know if the Mythbuntu team confirmed future releases only for LTS
<phillw> any person using the tracker will also benifit from clicking on the bug and getting it's absolute current status?
<jibel> phillw, understood. maybe a link back to the tracker could be added to the release notes for people interested into details. skaet will be happy to talk with you about improvement of the release notes
<phillw> np. It is just a thought :)
<balloons> Claudinux, you should ask on #mythbuntu, however I believe that is correct
<balloons> phillw, ok, so how would the notes be different. I feel slow on this
<stgraber> Claudinux: still being discussed with the TB
<balloons> it sounds like your wanting to change the tracker, not the notes
<phillw> balloons: I've got a couple of ideas to bounce around. but the time for that is not just after the sprint for a milestone :)
<phillw> balloons: nope, it is the notes.
<jibel> balloons, the point is that release notes are static, while the tracker is dynamic, have the current status of the bugs and more details
<balloons> jibel, light-bulb on!
<balloons> thank you
<Claudinux> ok, thanks for feedback balloons & stgraber :-)
<jibel> well, enough quantal for today, good night everyone
 * jibel -> bed 
<skaet> Thanks jibel!   Sleep well.
<nm_geo> are the latest daily spins dated correctly?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-08
<rickspencer3> hi jibel good morning
<jibel> gone :(
<hggdh> good morning jibel
<jibel> moi hggdh
<hggdh> :-)
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently Testing Quantal Daily and Precise daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently Testing Quantal daily and Precise daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<JustVPSTest> Hello averyone! I need help please! i some time ago rent a server(vps) and i try ti understand what in chennel in my server - hosting company tell - 100Mb/sec - i need to check it! I don't have another server for check it :( Please help - i shared one file ("World of Tanks" distrib. - http://worldoftanks.com/) - and please - if you can - start download this file just for 5-10 min - and
<JustVPSTest> i can see in what channel i have in server! This is link to file: http://108.170.22.205/WoT_0.7.3_us_setup.rar (distr. in rar arch.)  Tnx for every one who help me!!!!!
<patdk-wk> did someone just ask us to ddos someones server?
<balloons> patdk-wk, lol.. I think so
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, pong
<phillw> balloons: could you ask around for a decent torrent server programme?
<phillw> I know that Ubuntu uses one & am looking to install one on our server in time for 12.10
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> i can find out what is used by ubuntu, I believe :-)
<phillw> thanks, I need to be able to throttle it so I do not exceed my data allowance, nor let it swamp my bandwidth. All I can find is clients, which are not what I need :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-09
<njin> jibel, hello, is planned in short time today's build for amd64 desk ubuntu ?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-10
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
